# Eldar or Orks?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Which of these list would win if they met?

*HQ*
Warboss
Powerklaw
Skorcha
eavy armour
Bosspole
Squig

*Elite*
Lootas 8

Nobz 6
PK
SS
TS 2
Painboy

*Troops*
Boys 12
Nob
Powerklaw
Bosspole
Trukk w Ram

Boys 20
Nob+PK+BP

*Heavy*
Battlewagon
Armour plates
Big shoota 2
Kannon
Deffrolla

Looted Wagon
Boomgun
Big shoota
ard case

Total 997

...or...

*HQ*
Farseer
Spear
Spiritstone
Doom
Guide

*Troops*
Dire Avangers 10
Exarch
PW Shimmershield
Bladestorm
Wave serpent
T.L Scatterlaser
Spirit stone

Guardians 11
Warlock
Spear
Enbolden
EML
Wave serpent
T.L EML
Spirit stone

Jetbikes 5
S. Cannon
Jetlock
Spear
Destroyer

Jetbikes 5
S. Cannon
Jetlock
Spear
Destroyer

Total 993


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea about Eldar wargear and weapons so i wouldn't be able to tell you.

But it really depends on how each army is played that determines which will win.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

So if we were to change the question; which list is more competetive?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

The Ork one wins most likely...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> The Ork one wins most likely...


Because if they lose, they'll just come back for another go!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Because if they lose, they'll just come back for another go!


:goodpost:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Orkses is never defeated in battle. If we win we win, if we die we die fighting so it don't count. If we runs for it we don't loose neither, cos we can come back for annuvr go, see!

We are da Orks. We always win. Espeshially when we win.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Going to throw this in... I think Eldar.

Easily pop the transports and with their movability pick the orks off before the get to the guardians. Bike squads are a bit small tho. Might easily do a runner at some point.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

As an Eldar player, I just gotta say that list has some very odd choices in it. Why take PW & SS and not take defend? Why no RoWi on Farseer? Plus the bike squads would be better served by combing them into one squad.
Basically, it seems the Orks would destroy in this case.


----------

